# UCLA



## getty (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello. Is anyone applying to UCLA for Screenwriting or Directing? Does anyone know if UCLA has different criteria than the other film schools (USC, NYU, etc.)? Thanks.


----------



## dharmagirl (Sep 17, 2008)

I am starting the screenwriting program this fall so if you have specific questions, feel free to ask here or send me a private message.

I think the top schools all say that their criteria are very similar, but that does not mean that their choices of acceptance or rejection are consistent or makes sense all of the time.  The selection committees all say that the writing samples hold a lot of weight, along with recommendations and statement of purpose.  Then again on this board I have seen a lot of people get rejected or accepted to top schools without much clear reason why or why not.  Just because you get into UCLA does not mean you will get into USC or NYU (or even get an interveiw there) and vice versa.  Sometimes their ways are mysterious, but I do think they are looking for someone who "fits" with their program, but that is tough to tell from the outside.

One thing that they say is that UCLA leans toward "indie" sensibilities.  I don't have any proof that that is true quite yet.  Of the people who are entering the program now, many do seem to lean toward indies, but there are plenty of other genres in the mix, too.


----------



## Zumbi (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm applyiing gor UCLA directing and for USC production as well.

I still don't know what to do if  I get into both, but, I 'd love to go confident that UCLA is the better choice for me.
The independent flair really touch me, and would be the main reason I'd choose UCLA. But SOMETIMES I think about USC, as the equipment, teachers and the "Hollywood-based" flair could be good to get into the main industry of the world...


----------



## dharmagirl (Dec 19, 2008)

You should find someone who is doing production, but everything I've heard it that UCLA is better for screenwriting but USC is better for production.  I believe that UCLA gives you access to to equipment but DOES NOT finance your films, whereas USC does.    

But you should confirm with people who know more about the production track than I do.


----------



## Blakeh (Dec 19, 2008)

From what I've heard, talking to people who attend and after having visited both campuses, there is no doubt that USC is the better funded of the two (e.g. the massively expensive new Lucas building). 

I'm not sure that either "finance" your student films, but I was assured at UCLA that they do a lot to help when you are raising $$$. They also told me at UCLA they are trying to make a move to the new RED camera systems, when that will be or to what extent I'm not sure, but I imagine it will cut down on prod. costs when you're working outside of processing/lab fees. 

There doesn't seem to be any definitive evidence that USC is better for production, besides their generous alumni contributions. Nobody at USC ever mentioned to me school-based thesis financing. I've been told it comes down to what kind of filmmaking you are interested in. 

I applied to both, preferring UCLA but knowing USC takes accepts more students (getting in either is on par with getting into the best med/law programs.)

The biggest downside that I can see to either is that whether you pay your prod. costs or are helped out with raising $$$, both retain rights to your work, which has never quite sat well with me. 

The dark horse alternative here is Chapman, which is a great school that I know finances $10k of student thesis films, not to mention other $$$ for pre-thesis and special projects. They also seem very committed to getting good student work on the festival circuit.


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 20, 2008)

UCLA doesn't retain copyright.

USC doesn't finance thesis films, however every semester they finance every 546 and 547 advanced production course.

I cannot speak for UCLA, but USC is also very committed to getting distribution/exposure for student works.  They have an entire office and staff devoted to just that.

There is no "best" film school.  All programs offer different approaches and curriculum.  There is only the best for you.  Each program, not just USC and UCLA, could be considered to have shortcomings and advantages when compared to others, but what one might consider a flaw, another might consider a benefit.

What ANYONE says is the best school means nothing...chances are they went there. 

I will say this...at USC, you leave with the knowledge to navigate the studio system, and also the ability to plunge into the indie world.  I think a lot of the "indie" programs avoid the studio system knowledge.  It's up to you if you think you don't need that.

Our new building is glorious, and I'm excited to spend the second half of my MFA smelling new paint, but the faculty was just as amazing at the old one.

For me, the shortcoming of UCLA's screenwriting program was that it's very isolated from the rest of the TFT school, both physically and mentally.  At my interview, I was told that cross discipline collaboration is very rare.  At USC, it's encouraged, and even required, i.e. the 546/547 series each semester.  I like seeing my work made.  I love collaborating.  Also, I'm a director as well, and I liked that USC permits varied coursework.  I was flat out told that was not possible at UCLA.

However, the fact that USC not only offers, but requires production classes for screenwriters turns a lot of people off, including some of my fellow classmates. 

See what I mean?  It's about what's best for you, and only you.


----------

